
Lime says it handled 6M rides on electric scooters and bikes - 0xbxd
https://www.theverge.com/2018/7/23/17585814/lime-electric-scooter-bike-6-million-rides
======
Finnucane
I've been seeing a lot of Lime bikes around here lately. Sometimes I even see
someone riding one.

